# ? Using electrolytes on the trail for you the rider?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, you need something. I used the Emergen-C packets, mixed weakly, because the I cannot stand the sugary stuff until I am finished at a ride, then I crave Dr. Pepper. 

Do not try to do the Adkins diet and a ride at the same time. Carbs are important to your riding, lol!!

Nancy


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a fine idea. You could also just put Gatorade or similar in your water bottle instead of water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

look up NUUN. delicious, low in calories, easy to use, you just drop a tab in your water bottle. super refreshing. A lot of athletes use them, and I sure like them. Also look up honey stingers organic energy chews. Delicious, and a good energy boost if your getting low.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

How about eating fruit? It's a simple sugar and it feeds the cells directly without needing to be broken down. Essentially it's a carbohydrate.

How about dateorade......mix dates in water and blend. I would add ice cubes after it's blended to keep it cool for a while as you were riding. The larger dates, "medjool", are roughly 50-60 calories each.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

drink water, find a light snack for the vet checks, most people are getting way more salt in their diet than we need. Not to mention humans are extremely efficient with sweat. Its probably the single evolutionary advantage we have. It is what gave us an edge over other predators and prey. Gatorades and all those flavor doodads are either sugar or chemical fake sugars. Neither of which are very good.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I won't do gatorade or any of that type stuff. Nothing with high fructose or fake sugars. I'm pretty much a 'whole foods' gal, but I have a high metabolism and sweat good. I can handle long rides, but all my fellow riding buddies tease me because every time they turn around I'm eating something or drinking yet again...might want to get me a water backpack, lol. I'm afraid to ride with anything attached to me though, except a safety vest and my phone in a safe pocket  . I've been dumped a few times and landing on something when falling totally bites. I do pack good on the trail. I hate being hungry and thirsty  

I can't wait until my first ride...I'm planning for a 3 part one in Texas...the Mortl Challenge. I wanted to make one in September, but it won't happen. Scheduling conflict...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I do Powerade or Gatorade for everything, and maybe it's just me, but I do not function well without SOMETHING with electrolytes. I get one of the twist squeeze bottles for my saddle bag, and I keep a bottle for my horse too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i have a saddle bag that carries a 20oz or so water bottle on each side. I have never needed to carry more than that. The rides I have done usually have checkpoints on loop with some water resupply you can refill your bottles. I would think at least at vet checks you can top off as well.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I think what I'll do is have two bottles one with a more natural based electrolyte- that I've already tested before a ride  and one with water.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

natural based electrolyte 
hahah I love it, sounds like a new code word for the tarantula tequilla ! Is kinda surprising when you get the bottles mixed up.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> natural based electrolyte
> hahah I love it, sounds like a new code word for the tarantula tequilla ! Is kinda surprising when you get the bottles mixed up.


lol. Sorry. I just meant one without all the HFCS and sugars....and any other weird add-ins besides what is necessary for replenishment. 

I've not heard of tarantula tequilla...sounds...well....not good . Also sounds like trouble on the trail :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I always ride with 2 water bottles (which I will freeze part of before the ride if its going to be a hot one, so you can add water to it and it keeps it chilled while on trail).

I used to ride with a bottle of gatorade or some other "sports drink" in place of one water bottle, but I hated the chemical taste and would have to cut it by 1/2 or even 2/3s with water before I could gag it down. That worked ok for some 50s.. but once the temps went into the 90s or the ride distance increased past about 70 miles, the migraines and accompanying dizziness and shakiness would start. :shock:

In asking around, I found out a lot of people were using capsule-form electrolytes meant for human endurance runners. I was skeptical, as I have a weenie stomach during a ride and it doesn't take much to make me feel sick. I figured as soon as the capsule dissolved, I would be puking. But after trying every drink imaginable and having nothing work, I figured what the hell. I do eat a granola bar as a chaser (they are one of the few foods I can consistently eat at a ride) just in case, but I have never had even a funny feeling after taking the elyte capsules.

What a difference!!! Not only did it keep the migraines at bay, it actually dramatically reduced and in some cases stopped the after-ride muscle soreness. I rode the OD 100 last year with no soreness at all after the ride, then did a 2-day 100 the following weekend and again had no even a twinge. I would never have believed it!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Soooo, I'm kinda into health a little bit. And I decided to look at this a tiny bit more, as I would like to get into endurance riding. Here's something that popped up when I googled, "electrolyte fruit".

Here's a link to the page I pulled the image from with a little more info. http://foodbabe.com/2012/07/10/the-secret-behind-gatorade-how-to-replenish-electrolytes-naturally/


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

totalfreedom said:


> The Secret Behind Gatorade & How to Replenish Electrolytes Naturally - Food Babe


I find that fascinating from a mental standpoint..but no way in hell would I be able to talk my stomach into keeping any of that down during a ride. :shock:

There are people who can and do eat tons of things during rides that make me shudder (I once was almost sick from seeing another rider across the hold eating a meatball sandwich, which under normal circumstances I would love).. but I may be looking to try a couple of those blends for coping with normal hot summer chores.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

The trick is get hydrated and take your electrolytes before you ride. I like coconut water and usually take raisins with me on the trail. I always have at least 4 bottles with me in the summer even for a short ride.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Dawn you ever tried a seasick pill before a ride ? I rarely need them but used to always keep some in my shaving kit from working on tug boats. I got real popular at the Biltmore 100 last year, couple people I gave them too said they really helped alot on the eat drink cutting nausea issue.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

flytobecat said:


> The trick is get hydrated and take your electrolytes before you ride. I like coconut water and usually take raisins with me on the trail. I always have at least 4 bottles with me in the summer even for a short ride.


I love coconut water. I also often make a trail mix of dried fruits, nuts and dried coconut. I aso like lemon juice, water and a natural sweetener. Iced Lemon Balm tea is also good, lightly sweetened if wanted.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Dawn you ever tried a seasick pill before a ride ? I rarely need them but used to always keep some in my shaving kit from working on tug boats. I got real popular at the Biltmore 100 last year, couple people I gave them too said they really helped alot on the eat drink cutting nausea issue.


I have actually.. and they make all the difference for me in terms of riding after dark (tried to do that exactly once without taking meclizine.. and omg i will NEVER do it again). However, they didn't make any difference in terms of what I was able to eat during the day. I suspect I need a valium as I am sure the issue is in my head, not my stomach! :lol:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thats why I mentioned the tarantula tequilla, good for what ails you... may need to pick some more up, I am making an apointment to ride Mary Full of Grace at Cre run.... for some reason very very nervous


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> thats why I mentioned the tarantula tequilla, good for what ails you... may need to pick some more up, I am making an apointment to ride Mary Full of Grace at Cre run.... for some reason very very nervous


Tell Donna (and Deb if you see her) hi for me!!

I like the breeding on that Mary horse. I actually saddle broke the sire back in the day and he was always a gentleman. Dam is a nice one too. [For those that don't know, I worked for Cre-Run for many years. Dream was bred there.]

From pedigree, I would also look at I Mak, but I suspect he is younger and greener than you are looking for. But on paper anyway, he should be one hell of a horse!


----------

